# Lacie camping out with Mr. Piggy



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Lacie's very own tent...her girl pad...no boys or little sisters allowed~only Mr. Piggy, who she just got back after a year in hiding.
She absolutely loves her new dig. She sleeps there until we go to bed. Nothing like fresh air and the sound of fireflies..total peace.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh how cute.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

That's a precious picture.Lacie and Maddie could be twins. Maddie loves her hoarder house and her Mickey mouse cave. Joanne wouldn't it be fun having them together.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Lacie and Maddie could be twins. Maddie loves her hoarder house and her Mickey mouse cave. Joanne wouldn't it be fun having them together.


I wish, Paula. That would be so nice~hopefully one if these days we can all get together for some bonding. xx


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So cute! She must be thrilled to have Mr. Piggy back!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Kathleen said:


> So cute! She must be thrilled to have Mr. Piggy back!


I think she was actually hyperventilating when she saw Mr. Piggy, it was love all over again!
I didn't have the heart to actually put him in the trash, so here he is again.
Hopefully, she won't get aggressive with him~to see her face light up when I brought him out to her was priceless


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's adorable! I'm glad to see Mr. Piggy back with Lacie.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh my, Lacie looks so precious there with her beloved Mr. Piggy. I felt so bad for Lacie when Mr. Piggy had to take a break for a while. Joanne, I just knew though that you would keep Mr. Piggy for Lacie. 

I can imagine how thrilled Lacie was when she saw Mr. Piggy. When Snowball had his surgery he was restricted from playing with his tug toys ... his favorite. So, when he was allowed to play with them again ... I swear you could see his precious face light up as he jumped up and down and all around!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Can I come hang out with Lacie? It looks so peaceful there!


----------



## Aviannah's Mom (Apr 28, 2017)

Love it, Lacie looks like she is enjoying her day in a great way!!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> That's adorable! I'm glad to see Mr. Piggy back with Lacie.


That love affair that can't be beat...she loves Mr. Piggy soo much :wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Oh my, Lacie looks so precious there with her beloved Mr. Piggy. I felt so bad for Lacie when Mr. Piggy had to take a break for a while. Joanne, I just knew though that you would keep Mr. Piggy for Lacie.
> 
> I can imagine how thrilled Lacie was when she saw Mr. Piggy. When Snowball had his surgery he was restricted from playing with his tug toys ... his favorite. So, when he was allowed to play with them again ... I swear you could see his precious face light up as he jumped up and down and all around!


Thank you, Marie. 
I really tried to dump Mr. piggy once and for all but didn't have it in me.
Lacie has been with him since the very first week she came home with me so the bond with him is real for her and very strong.
I don't think my dog walker is too thrilled because this means Lacie will drag him along on her walks, which wouldn't be so bad if she didn't drop him half way and then we are left to carry him home, looking crazier than ever 😜


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Madison's Mom said:


> Can I come hang out with Lacie? It looks so peaceful there!


Sure...you can come! The more the merrier! We welcome all :thumbsup:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Aviannah's Mom said:


> Love it, Lacie looks like she is enjoying her day in a great way!!!


Thank you. Lacie loves to be outside but my backyard is all sun and much too hot, so I thought this would be a good idea. She actually looks forward to going in it. 
Anything for the dogs :thumbsup:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne how is little Lacie's health? She looks good. I'm so glad she has Mr. Piggy, she loves that baby.
Yesterday I put a few of Matilda's favorite toys in a shadow box, there's something very comforting for me to look at some of her favorite things.
Matilda loved her balls the way Lacie loves her Mr. Piggy.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Joanne how is little Lacie's health? She looks good. I'm so glad she has Mr. Piggy, she loves that baby.
> Yesterday I put a few of Matilda's favorite toys in a shadow box, there's something very comforting for me to look at some of her favorite things.
> Matilda loved her balls the way Lacie loves her Mr. Piggy.


Awe, Paula...thank you for asking. She is doing so well. She had her second Fecal transplant a few months ago for her IBD and I have to say, as of now, she is symptom free. I still keep her on a special diet for precautionary. She will remain on a very little bit of medicine for her chronic pancreatitis but that's it.

Matilda and Lacie remind me of each other. Something about them...they are truly special, one of a kind, irreplaceable. We all miss our Matilda 
This was a pix from 3-4 years ago...how she loves Mr. Piggy


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

What a perfect place for Lacie and Mr Piggy to camp out.
So precious. 
Pooh has a huge Snoopy that size....hilarious to watch her play with something bigger than her


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

That's so cute!!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Pooh's mommy said:


> What a perfect place for Lacie and Mr Piggy to camp out.
> So precious.
> Pooh has a huge Snoopy that size....hilarious to watch her play with something bigger than her


Thanks Cindy and Pooh! Def hilarious, more so when Lacie was a puppy and Mr. piggy 4x her size. The juggling act learning to carry him proves her determination. My other two cldnt be bothered...too much work trying to figure it out


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Oakley Jackson said:


> That's so cute!!


Thank you :wub:


----------

